# Verständinis bezüglich Server



## Javandroid (20. Aug 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte gerne mehr über Server erfahren.
Habe mir schon einiges durch gelesen aber einige Dinge verstehe Ich noch nicht und hoffe hier kann mir jemand diese offenen Fragen beantworten. Es handelt sich eigentlich nur um grundlegendes Verständnis.

- Was benötige Ich um einen Server zu definieren? Ich schreibe ein Serverprogramm - beispielsweise in Java, aber wo muss Ich dieses ablegen, damit dieses von Clients angesprochen werden kann?

- Ist ein spezielles Programm nötig - ausser Eclipse o.ä. zur Programmierung- um aus einem PC einen Server zumachen?

- Was - ausser einem PC - könnte noch als Server dienen? Und wie würde man dies realisieren?

- Was sind Ports? Sind diese rein virtuell? Wie definiere Ich Ports?

- Woher "weiß" beispielsweise meine Android-App auf welchem Server sich der anzusprechende Code befindet?

- Wo gibt es gute Tutorial in denen Ich alles wirklich von Null an lernen kann?

Mein Wunsch ist es ein Serverprogramm zu schreiben welches - nach Button-Press in einer App eine Broadcastnachricht an alle Clients sendet.
Möchte aber nichts kopieren sondern es verstehen und Schritt für Schritt selbst programmieren.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen es zu verstehen oder hat gute Tipps. 
Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## michaels (20. Aug 2014)

Javandroid hat gesagt.:


> Was benötige Ich um einen Server zu definieren? Ich schreibe ein Serverprogramm - beispielsweise in Java, aber wo muss Ich dieses ablegen, damit dieses von Clients angesprochen werden kann?


Ein Server ist im Prinzip nur ein Dienst der etwas für andere erledigt (Ausliefern einer Website, senden einer Mail, Dateien zum Download,....)
Ein Serverprogramm kann überall laufen, es muss einfach nur bekannt sein wo man es finden kann (IP und Port) und wie man mit ihm "sprechen" kann (Protokoll).



Javandroid hat gesagt.:


> - Ist ein spezielles Programm nötig - ausser Eclipse o.ä. zur Programmierung- um aus einem PC einen Server zumachen?


Nein



Javandroid hat gesagt.:


> - Was - ausser einem PC - könnte noch als Server dienen? Und wie würde man dies realisieren?


Im Prinzip kann nahezu alles als Server dienen, auf dem ein Programm laufen kann (ob das Sinn ergibt oder praktikabel ist, ist dann eine andere Frage)



Javandroid hat gesagt.:


> - Was sind Ports? Sind diese rein virtuell? Wie definiere Ich Ports?


Ports kannst du nicht definieren. Auf einem Server kannst du auf jeder IP-Adresse zwischen den Ports 1-65535 einen Dienst laufen lassen. Solche Dienste laufen im Prinzip in einer Endlosschleife und warten auf Aufgaben, die sie zu erledigen haben. Auf Port 80 z.B. horchen WebServer für das HTTP Protokoll. Auf 443 HTTPS. Auf 25 zum entgegennehmen von Mails (SMTP)....die genannten Ports sind Standardports, die man auch ändern kann.



Javandroid hat gesagt.:


> - Woher "weiß" beispielsweise meine Android-App auf welchem Server sich der anzusprechende Code befindet?


Das muss ihr schon vorher gesagt werden. Entweder per IPort, per Nameort oder bei Standardports per URL (z.B. http://.....dann auf Port 80)

Ansonsten hast du da Fragen zu mehreren Themen...für einen groben Überblick sind mit Sicherheit die Wikipedia Artikel zu Client/Server/Ports ganz hilfreich


----------



## Javandroid (21. Aug 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die tollen Erklärungen.

Wie erreiche Ich denn dass ein Serverprogramm endlos in Schleife ist und die Pots abfragt? Kann mir nicht ganz vorstellen wir so etwas funktioniert ohne eine Runtime o.ä.. Ich verstehe noch nicht ganz wie das Serverprogramm angestoßen wird einen Dienst auszuführen. Bei einer App habe Ich ja ein UI und für das Internet einen Browser, ein Serverprogramm aber liegt ja eigentlich nur irgendwo ab, oder?

Wie müsste Ich beispielsweise einer App "sagen" wo das Programm zufinden ist? Gibt man den Pfad an?
Wie wäre denn der Klassische Weg wenn Ich beispielsweise ein Serverprogramm schreiben möchte welches nach Button-press in einer App eine Nachricht zurücksendet "Button pressed"?


----------



## Joose (22. Aug 2014)

Javandroid hat gesagt.:


> Wie erreiche Ich denn dass ein Serverprogramm endlos in Schleife ist und die Pots abfragt?



Du brauchst bei dem Programm am Server nur zu sagen auf welchen Port es horchen soll. Die Sprachen/Frameworks haben grundlegende Sachen schon implementiert. Sprich du musst nur dafür sorgen das eine Anfrage an diesen Port entsprechende verarbeitet und beantwortet wird.



Javandroid hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir nicht ganz vorstellen wir so etwas funktioniert ohne eine Runtime o.ä.. Ich verstehe noch nicht ganz wie das Serverprogramm angestoßen wird einen Dienst auszuführen. Bei einer App habe Ich ja ein UI und für das Internet einen Browser, ein Serverprogramm aber liegt ja eigentlich nur irgendwo ab, oder?



Wie das Programm gestartet wird kannst du als Programmierer definieren.
Aber viele werden als Dienst im OS eingetragen und dann einfach gestartet.

Bei diesem Programm wird wie bei jedem anderen Java die "main"-Methode beim Start aufgerufen. 
Was danach passiert bleibt dir überlassen.

Es kommt ganz darauf an was für ein "Serverprogramm" du haben willst. Auch für dieses kannst du eine GUI definieren die damit "kommuniziert".



Javandroid hat gesagt.:


> Wie müsste Ich beispielsweise einer App "sagen" wo das Programm zufinden ist? Gibt man den Pfad an?



Entweder fest im Code die IP/URL angeben und wenn notwendig auch den Port usw.



Javandroid hat gesagt.:


> Wie wäre denn der Klassische Weg wenn Ich beispielsweise ein Serverprogramm schreiben möchte welches nach Button-press in einer App eine Nachricht zurücksendet "Button pressed"?



Der Server muss eine Verbindung (zum Client) annehmen können und stellt dem Client X Methoden zur Verfügung welcher aufgerufen werden können. (eines von mehreren Beispielen).


Fazit: Ein "Serverprogramm" ist ein ganz gewöhnliches Programm. Es hat halt die Besonderheit das es Request von Clients annehmen und verarbeiten kann.

PS: Wenn ich das richtig rauslese würdest du gerne eine App schreiben, welche mit einem Server kommuniziert.
Fange lieber klein an:
1. eine kleine Taschenrechnerapp, so lernt man das Framework für Apps kennen und auch die GUI Programmierung
2. zwei kleine Konsolenanwendung welche eine Server-Client Verbindung herstellen (1 Anwendung spielt Server, die andere Client)
3. wenn das alles klappt dann kannst du versuchen App und Server "zu verbinden"


----------



## Javandroid (23. Aug 2014)

Perfekt. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------

